

Mutter — the tiny command-line interface library with lots of style~ - cloudhead
http://github.com/cloudhead/mutter

======
le_dominator
So markdown / css for the command line? Why not show a screenshot of it in
action so we can check it out? At the moment I'm on a Windows machine and
would love to take a look but I can't.

Anyway, much respect for taking the time to make something beautiful.

